# True Panda Cory???



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

He was sold as a Panda and I am sure he is but want to confirm


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Hard to tell from the pic and the fish look stressed out (faded coloring). Could be but seems rather large for a panda.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

they are about the size of my tri's no bigger... 
he shouldnt be stressed.... 
although my photos colors have been altered when I edited them.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Definetely a panda!!! :lol:


----------

